# What would be the best place to live after the apocalypse?



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

So if a virus wiped out 99.999% of the world, and you and the last 7 survivors were going to set up shop, where would you go? I am looking for the perfect Goldilocks zone where the summers are not too hot, and the winters not too cold. A place where water is available, with good soil for farming. But the place has to be relatively free of natural disasters. Ideally the place would be close to a big city (for salvage purposes.) 

So where in the lower 48 states would you consider the most ideal to start over from? What place is just the right bowl of porridge?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

The Slippy compound? I would think a costal area where freezing is not a problem. You would have to deal with some heat in the summer but have year round farming as the trade off.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seems like South GA usually wins that contest.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Ralph,
In an extinction level event there is no place on earth that would be safe - especially around a big city. The waste and rotting flesh would breed diseases that would easily kill anyone left.
For viruses the south pole is the place to get away from them but there is no food supply and heat would be hard to come by without resources from outside.

What you are looking for is Earth III. By the time we settle on the second extra-solar planet we should have a good idea of how to stay alive.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Based on your explanation Ralph...

Nowhere. If 99.999% of earth was wiped out...that equates to over 7 billion people. That would leave roughly .001% or about 7M people (about the population of Hong Kong) to claim the entire world. Without the survivors clinging together in one main location...they would succumb eventually to weak numbers or lack of a structured society. Hell, just mosquitos kill a million worldwide people every year. We don't do well with such few numbers.

I personally would rather eat a bullet than try and rebuild humanity after such an event. My life would be misery...that is not something humans willfully endure for a very long time. So my answer is nowhere...or irrelevant.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

anywhere East of I/35 and south of 1/40


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Bigwheel: How's the summer in Georgia? It is always so green whenever I am there. Seems like not much of a winter. Do they get much in the way of tropical storms?



The rest of the posts: These people are not looking for some place to evade the virus, they are immune. I just need to determine where the best place would be to live a relatively primitive life. Every place has pros and cons.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Cold is not A Negative.. cold allows for cold storage/freezing meat and keeps away the rif raf..\


honestly I would head to Maine

Only .1% alive.. lots of cabins with propane tanks next to water and lots of woods. plenty of snow mobiles and 4x4 trucks, excellent trapping... LARGE CITIES WILL BE DEATH TRAPS... illness, rust garbage, mental folks, ..nope.. the stuff that you could get there would not be worth the risk


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

With only 7 people still alive???? Where ever I could find any female.. Repopulate the earth man! 

Otherwise the South-East US. On the beach,,,, with that female, but walking distance does count.

No offence here but your premises sounds like a bit of a fantasy. with 7 people in the US I doubt humanity would survive (you would never meet and die out) So go to a South-East beach, maybe the NC coast and eat fish. FL and GA coast are almost too hot to live in the summer without AC. SC and NC coast have a slightly cooler summer, more wood for building a home, and fewer major storms.

Good question but since I'd probably never meet a female to repopulate the planet (I'm very ugly) I'd probably settle SC west of Greenville slightly up in the hills, hot enough for winter but cool enough for the summers,,,, still....I love the beach.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Coastal SC does seem appealing.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There are two places documented on the planet to have the smallest variation in temperatures. The high to lows are both quite desirable. 

1. Carmel, CA
2. Some beach front area in Somolia

I'll take Carmel...hey since I knew the answer I get first pick right!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Idaho


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ripon said:


> There are two places documented on the planet to have the smallest variation in temperatures. The high to lows are both quite desirable.
> 
> 1. Carmel, CA
> 2. Some beach front area in Somolia
> ...


You get 1st pick. But isn't Carmel really desperate for rain and fresh water?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ave 21 inches a year....not an issue



FoolAmI said:


> You get 1st pick. But isn't Carmel really desperate for rain and fresh water?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

the moon


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

California.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Cold is not A Negative.. cold allows for cold storage/freezing meat and keeps away the rif raf..\
> 
> honestly I would head to Maine
> 
> Only .1% alive.. lots of cabins with propane tanks next to water and lots of woods. plenty of snow mobiles and 4x4 trucks, excellent trapping... LARGE CITIES WILL BE DEATH TRAPS... illness, rust garbage, mental folks, ..nope.. the stuff that you could get there would not be worth the risk


COLD works for me! My wife thinks I'm nuts when I talk of moving north!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well stocked cruise ship. I'll go where I want.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Well stocked cruise ship. I'll go where I want.


I have been on a ship with backed up plumping... I will stick to land


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Bigwheel: How's the summer in Georgia? It is always so green whenever I am there. Seems like not much of a winter. Do they get much in the way of tropical storms?
> 
> The rest of the posts: These people are not looking for some place to evade the virus, they are immune. I just need to determine where the best place would be to live a relatively primitive life. Every place has pros and cons.


Never been there but the accents of the cute Georgia Peaches drive me crazy. Found this on Google.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_Georgia_(U.S._state)


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I think I would stay right here in SW Florida. winters are pleasant, summers are hot and humid but We have lived here long enough to be acclimated to it. The food source is plentiful , fish, wild hogs, deer, gators, and a plethora of other critters to trap or shoot. After all the Caloosa and Seminole Indians got by quite well.
Second choice would be the forests of north Florida, south Georgia.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

How do them big pythons taste? Couldnt be much worse than snattle rake or dont seem like.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

You guys down in Florida, how are the hurricanes to survive? The area is a great climate, and they grow all sorts of stuff there, and the hunting would be awesome when the everglades got stocked back up, but I worry about being killed by hurricanes. Do they go all the way into Georgia? I didn't think Georgia was too humid (much unlike Missouri--my condolences to folks living in that state.)

How are the northern coastal areas (eastern seaboard). Do you get hurricanes or just the tail end?





side note: Any of you ever listen to the Murder City Devils?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ralph,

The inland effects of hurricane are greatly diminished (most of the time) as you get 90 miles from shore. NonCoastal areas 90-100 miles from the Gulf and South Eastern Atlantic states still get some residual damage but generally speaking its the coastal areas that get the brunt of the hurricane/tropical storm.

Winters are generally mild with Feb being the worst usually with lots of rain and depending on how far north, an ice store or two...summers are stupid humid/hot starting in May/June and going until September. October and April are generally gorgeous. The old saying amongst my golfer buddies was, we can play golf 10 months a year...August and February are the only months that are unbearable.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Good to see you back Slippy. The forum needs instigators, lest people become soft in their thinking. 

Mebbe I'l add florida back to the list. How are the gators? Are they all over or just around the glades?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hawaiian Islands, average temp year round is seventy five.
Plenty of edible plant life and fish. 
More than enough water, usually rains every afternoon.
Once in a while there is a typhoon.
Under the op's scenario the navy yard at pearl would supply everything you could ever need from housing, to fuel, to trucks, food etc.
There is enough diesel fuel there to keep you going for 10 lifetimes. like about 10 million gallons. 
Plenty of ships of all sizes to live on with tremendous food stores. Corvett size would be good.
Ammo, guns, big and small, clothing, and everything in comm gear to listen and talk to all over the world.
Plenty of jetA to recon everything by air if you can fly.
all the ships have fresh water and electric plants, so you have no worry there ether. 
Grab a herky bird out of deigo and land at Hickam.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gators aint bad. Crockodiles and pirranahs are the pits in Floriddiy. Nobody should live there.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe the safest place is in the lions den.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OctopusPrime said:


> Maybe the safest place is in the lions den.


Not if Dentist Palmer from Minnesota is near...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

East Texas really sucks bad. We got snakes and skeeters and ticks. Then there is the heat and humidity. No resources and all the people are mean. Plus we get sharknados during the spring and summer. Most of the animals have rabies... On top of all that you can get ebola and super aids from the water. So go ahead and scratch E Texas, NW Louisiana and SW Arkansas off the list. Avoid it at all costs. Move along, nothing to see here. The best place for all you folks to head for is either New York or California.

Thanks.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Chowan National Forest. Inland a little ways from the coast, near larger towns, moderate climate, plenty of water and other natural resources.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Good to see you back Slippy. The forum needs instigators, lest people become soft in their thinking.
> 
> Mebbe I'l add florida back to the list. How are the gators? Are they all over or just around the glades?


Gators are every where, like they say "if the water is dark don't swim in it" meaning lakes , canals and such. I have a lake across the street that has a bunch in it , there is a big bull about 9-10 footer.
I have been thru hurricane Charlie and Wilma, understand I am 35 miles inland so as Slippy said inland they diminish some. No damage from Charlie other than 4 days without power. Wilma took a big Poinciana tree in the backyard and put it in the pool had to replace the pool enclosure. Again no power for 5 days but as a prepper we managed just fine. That's what we all prep for right?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm with Maine-Marine on this one...
Cold & snow is not a problem for us. In addition to our property here in southern Maine, we've collected a few get-away destinations where we like to take the motor home for escapes from society. We're looking at a 20 acre plot in northern Vermont now with an eye towards retirement. On a high point, nestled between two peaks, fairly well protected from severe weather, dead end road with only a few neighbors and a defensible approach. An ideal spot for an earthen home! A few plots of land still to look at, but this one may be a winner and would be just the kind of place we'd want to go in the OP's scenario.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> Chowan National Forest. Inland a little ways from the coast, near larger towns, moderate climate, plenty of water and other natural resources.


Is that Chowan County you're talking about. I found a Chitwan and Chelah National forests. North Carolina seems pretty nice, and green green green. A bit of humidity, but the max temp was nothing compared to what I'm used to. Are there a lotta lakes in NC?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> Gators are every where, like they say "if the water is dark don't swim in it" meaning lakes , canals and such. I have a lake across the street that has a bunch in it , there is a big bull about 9-10 footer.
> I have been thru hurricane Charlie and Wilma, understand I am 35 miles inland so as Slippy said inland they diminish some. No damage from Charlie other than 4 days without power. Wilma took a big Poinciana tree in the backyard and put it in the pool had to replace the pool enclosure. Again no power for 5 days but as a prepper we managed just fine. That's what we all prep for right?


I would actually consider gators a plus for an area. I hear they taste pretty good, and they make great boots too.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

whoppo said:


> I'm with Maine-Marine on this one...
> Cold & snow is not a problem for us. In addition to our property here in southern Maine, we've collected a few get-away destinations where we like to take the motor home for escapes from society. We're looking at a 20 acre plot in northern Vermont now with an eye towards retirement. On a high point, nestled between two peaks, fairly well protected from severe weather, dead end road with only a few neighbors and a defensible approach. An ideal spot for an earthen home! A few plots of land still to look at, but this one may be a winner and would be just the kind of place we'd want to go in the OP's scenario.


How many months of the year do you get snow? I lived in Santa Fe and they got enough snow that it was cool, but not enough that you went postal from cabin fever. It does give them the ability to make ice all winter to use for storage all summer, and if it is a mild summer then the ice would last longer...


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> How many months of the year do you get snow? I lived in Santa Fe and they got enough snow that it was cool, but not enough that you went postal from cabin fever. It does give them the ability to make ice all winter to use for storage all summer, and if it is a mild summer then the ice would last longer...


Generally between 3 and 4 months a year are really snow months


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I have been going over USDA charts and farming reports and growth resistance zones and climate maps, and I have found that there is no ideal place in the lower 48 that has every single one of my criteria. I think I'm going to have to side with Maine Marine's assertion that a little snow is okay. I have been moving more and more towards Nebraska. Good farming, not too hot, a few months of snow but average summer (mebbe a little humid), good soil, and more than a few lakes and rivers that could be harnessed.

We got anyone from the state of NE? Are there any particularly scenic areas that you'd be inclined to set up camp if there were no more people left to object? Do they get any natural disasters?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

They get lots of strong tornadoes. Evertime I've been through there all I see is flatland with hardly any trees covered in wheat and a few large cattle operations. Nothing scenic. Maybe a Nebraskan will chime in.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Do NOT come to Arizona. It's the worst possible place to survive.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

OctopusPrime said:


> Maybe the safest place is in the lions den.


No, A rich dentist will shoot you.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

This says it.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Well without all the pollution that human put into the air the mini ice age would come faster so stay away from mountain ranges..... Err wait will it increase global warming? If that is the case stay away from the coastal areas.....oh hell just live where you can grow food next to a volcano so you won't know what hit you when it decides to go boom.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Los Angeles. Look at all of the amenities, and that weather, Heaven! 
Miami, is choice #2, same reasons. OH,OH!!! It has a ready supply of gator meat too!!
{That gator brainstorm came after I read a few posts.}


----------

